# Early Season Snowmaking 2017



## ss20 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm hoping this pretty much replaces the "who will open first thread"...because the answer will be known very soon! 

With nightly lows in the 20s tonight-Thursday night and high temperatures below freezing Friday and Saturday for everywhere north of the VT/NH-Mass border...I think this will be an unprecedented year for "early" season snowmaking.  Rather than a race to get the "white ribbon of death" open...it'll be a race to get the most terrain open.  And there'll almost certainly be more players open than the traditional Killington and Sunday River.  

So...who gets the most terrain open and who plays the "early season" game that we might not see in a typical year?


----------



## Jully (Nov 6, 2017)

I hope SR pushes expansion hard. They'll want to get South Ridge open by Thanksgiving. It would be cool to have Aurora open by Sunday. Don't know of that will be possible or not.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 6, 2017)

I really don't care .  I expect Sugarbush to be open on November 18th which is their planned opening day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 6, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I'm hoping this pretty much replaces the "who will open first thread"...because the answer will be known very soon!
> 
> With nightly lows in the 20s tonight-Thursday night and high temperatures below freezing Friday and Saturday for everywhere north of the VT/NH-Mass border...I think this will be an unprecedented year for "early" season snowmaking.  Rather than a race to get the "white ribbon of death" open...it'll be a race to get the most terrain open.  And there'll almost certainly be more players open than the traditional Killington and Sunday River.
> 
> So...who gets the most terrain open and who plays the "early season" game that we might not see in a typical year?



Optimism is good!


----------



## tumbler (Nov 6, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> I really don't care .  I expect Sugarbush to be open on November 18th which is their planned opening day.



i hope they take advantage of the cold temps down low later this week and make a push to the bottom.  They probably won't but wishful thinking.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 6, 2017)

Whenever Sugarbush opens is fine for me.  I do not ever expect them to push to open early, or even on time for that matter.  Win really does not care for the early season.  There is no Money in it.  It gives me the chance to go to Sunday River or even Killington to visit all my old friends from years past.  I have not missed opening weekend in New England for the past 30 years and it is one of my favorite weekends of the year.  The anticipation, the excitement and renewed energy of ski season really jacks me up.  Seeing all your winter friends for the start of the season is a ritual that has been a part of my life for so long.  I really love it.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 6, 2017)

I doubt I'll make opening day. I have too many things to get done before I start skiing (for example usually I put up my Christmas lights the weekend after Thanksgiving...but this year I have a family wedding to attend that weekend so that screws that up). I was at SB's opening day a couple years ago and it was a ton of fun, but I'm also not going to go out of my way to make it if I have other things to get done before the season kicks into high gear.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 6, 2017)

Have my "early season" planned already.  A weekend day at Stowe and Sugarbush on Dec 8-10th, then Founders Day at Mt Snow on the 12th.  Not trying to chase the WROD for first turns as I know they will come.  

Whether any of these areas open a day or two earlier than the others is insignificant as long as 2nd weekend of Dec forward allows for decent skiing.  I know this time of year can still be considered early so have my plans for real mid winter (hopefully) skiing as of post holidays in the works.  Still trying to get to Banff, but want to wait till a bit later in the season such as mid March for snowpack and weather.  

in any event....it's time...and the stoke is high!


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 6, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Have my "early season" planned already.  A weekend day at Stowe and Sugarbush on Dec 8-10th, then Founders Day at Mt Snow on the 12th.  Not trying to chase the WROD for first turns as I know they will come.



Castlerock run Dec 10th 2016 didn't suck...


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 6, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Castlerock run Dec 10th 2016 didn't suck...


No it did not! Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2017)

I have hopes of seeing Barker fired up Sunday at SR.  They will likely start making Aurora too but doubt we see that this weekend.  They have some different plans this year for racing vs public.  I know the new Spruce chair is planned to link Barker to Aurora (vs saying thru South Ridge) and I think it will be ready by Thanksgiving weekend.  I am also curious to see if K makes a push down to the K1 or just stockpiles the Ridge trails this week.  I think Loon will push hard as well as Mount Snow and Okemo this week.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm very surprised to see Mount Snow as the most voted option after SR and Killington.  They've never been early-openers...or even close, really.  They posted a teaser image on FB with them dragging hoses on the North Face.  Okemo and Bretton Woods are much more likely to push openings, based on their pasts.  

Of course I'm not complaining...I'd take Mount Snow with Long John, The Gulch, Cascade/Canyon, and a North Face option over Killington with the North Ridge and a WROD down Snowdon leading to Bunny Buster and the end of Chute to get to the Snowdon Quad.  

I have Sunday off of work surprisingly and will ski if there's a place top-to-bottom and the weather is OK.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2017)

Guns have been on a few hours at the River.  You can see Upper punch and T2 shining white.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 7, 2017)

North ridge cam looks very white


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2017)

Temps are looking really good Later this week. The concern is early next week with a bit of rain in the forecast. Looks to be in the low 40's...which isn't bad. But rain won't help.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 7, 2017)

Its going to be in the single digits above 3000 feet for much of VT Friday night.  If that translates to 15 degrees a 2000 feet, there will be a lot of production not only this week, but just in that over night period.  

Will be interesting to see who opens.  I suspect Killington and Sunday River will be trying for tomorrow with their typical early season offerings.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 7, 2017)

I definitely skied Mount Snow on veteran's day one year. IIRC it was Long John/Deer Run and Standard/Canyon or similar. This would have been approx 1993. Then again, as I posted in another thread....I also skied Jiminy on Veteran's day 92. That's a good story for another thread, it involves a very angry father and pouring rain.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow! Mount Snow first to announce an opening this weekend. Still think Killington will be open first.

ETA: The announcement included Wildcat, so it was a tie.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 7, 2017)

Wildcat opens Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2017)

spiderpig said:


> Wow! *Mount Snow first to announce an opening this weekend. Still think Killington will be open first.*


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2017)

Wildcat has posted an opening for Saturday on Twitter

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2017)

Vortex said:


> Guns have been on a few hours at the River.  You can see Upper punch and T2 shining white.


They have added to it, can now see guns going on upper Right Stuff and over toward Locke from the top of Barker.  Hard to tell if it's just Jungle Road or Ecstacy too.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Nov 7, 2017)

Mount Snow has announced that they (and Wildcat) will be opening Saturday.
Link:  https://www.mountsnow.com/media-room/opening-day-2017/


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 7, 2017)

All these mountains opening up this weekend equals a big loss for Killington in early season day tickets sold as they usually have a 2-3 week head start on most Northeast mountains


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2017)

Trying to go to K if they open Thursday/Friday for the unwashed and then it is onto Wildcat after that. Also have some early season Bretton woods tix to use up.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 7, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> All these mountains opening up this weekend equals a big loss for Killington in early season day tickets sold as they usually have a 2-3 week head start on most Northeast mountains


Yup I bet that is the case but there are still loads of faithful regulars that will only go there.  They will do fine.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2017)

machski said:


> They have added to it, can now see guns going on upper Right Stuff and over toward Locke from the top of Barker.  Hard to tell if it's just Jungle Road or Ecstacy too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



I think its jungle Road. Short narrow trail that lets Barker be used for everything quickly.  I had heard Wed over the weekend.  I thought that was pushing it, but the humidity looks low.    I am just going to wait for Friday.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Dam, wish I had time to go to Mt. Snow this weekend. Its free with my PeakPass...


----------



## skiberg (Nov 7, 2017)

I go to bed tonight knowing that I can ski almost any day, and every weekend, from now until May.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2017)

skiberg said:


> I go to bed tonight knowing that I can ski almost any day, and every weekend, from now until May.



It's a beautiful feeling, isn't it?  Especially if you have a birthday in the spring like me, you can say "There won't be a weekend I don't ski till I'm x-years-old!


----------



## skiberg (Nov 7, 2017)

Josh Fox         @SingleChairWx    Big negative North Atlantic and Arctic Oscillation point toward some possible late month festivities !

This is some good news.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Dam, wish I had time to go to Mt. Snow this weekend. Its free with my PeakPass...



I'm gonna try to go Sunday.  Them and Killington will be competing for my $$$.  Like I said earlier... Mount Snow with multiple ways down is infinitely better than Killington if there's just one way down Snowdon, even if they can get Rime, Reason, and for haha's...Powerline open in the North Ridge.  When was the last time they blew on that for early season turns?  It's been forever...


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

Vortex said:


> I think its jungle Road. Short narrow trail that lets Barker be used for everything quickly.  I had heard Wed over the weekend.  I thought that was pushing it, but the humidity looks low.    I am just going to wait for Friday.



I am ready to head up first thing tomorrow morning. Hoping it happens!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 7, 2017)

Killington for the win.Wednesday


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2017)

Jiminy Peak says they will start making snow tonight and continuing whenever possible.  They're pretty aggressive.  It wouldn't surprise me if they open Saturday or Sunday.  

That's the furthest south hill I know of making snow.


----------



## slatham (Nov 8, 2017)

Guns running on NF at Mt Snow. Maybe the added water will allow them to add NF to normal day 1 frontside trails? That would make MS way more attractive.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2017)

slatham said:


> Guns running on NF at Mt Snow. Maybe the added water will allow them to add NF to normal day 1 frontside trails? That would make MS way more attractive.


My hunch is that you'll see a few different, additional opening day options at Mount Snow over the typical day 1 offering. With practically twice the water per minute available as before, that's a bunch water available to feed additional fan guns, even after the additional water, and air to feed the guns on the Northface are factored into the equation.

It's obvious per the summit webcam that Freefall is part of the opening day plans. The post on their website about the opening day also said a "top to bottom" park at Carinthia, which to me may mean Nitro instead of and/or in addition to Gulch. I also wonder if say Ridge or Snowdance may be in the mix as well?

Peak Admins at past passholders meetings described the upgraded system as basically "think of basically twice the terrain available on opening day as in the past." And with the quite favorable temps showing up shortly, I am quite curious to see what the new system can do!! 

While I can't make opening day on Saturday due to family commitments in CT, I am looking forward to experiencing things on Sunday firsthand!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2017)

Guns are on at Stratton. Webcam is down though.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Killington for the win.Wednesday



If everyone can't buy a ticket is it a win? With that said I still believe that they will be the only ones open tomorrow so they should still win.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> If everyone can't buy a ticket is it a win? With that said I still believe that they will be the only ones open tomorrow so they should still win.



Fair question...but yes even with a public Thursday opening they should still be "first".


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 8, 2017)

drjeff said:


> My hunch is that you'll see a few different, additional opening day options at Mount Snow over the typical day 1 offering. With practically twice the water per minute available as before, that's a bunch water available to feed additional fan guns, even after the additional water, and air to feed the guns on the Northface are factored into the equation.
> 
> It's obvious per the summit webcam that Freefall is part of the opening day plans. The post on their website about the opening day also said a "top to bottom" park at Carinthia, which to me may mean Nitro instead of and/or in addition to Gulch. I also wonder if say Ridge or Snowdance may be in the mix as well?
> 
> ...



I'll be sure to sample the good for you on Saturday then


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okemo opening Saturday...making snow on Nor'easter, World Cup, and Sapphire.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2017)

Mad River Glen has their guns blazing!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Mad River Glen has their guns blazing!



Don't you mean gun?


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Don't you mean gun?



They had 2 going in the video they posted on Facebook!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like K has no intention of pushing for top-to-bottom by Sunday... 

Unless Okemo is hiding something up their sleeve, Mount Snow looks like the clear winner for most terrain this weekend.  Realistically 4.5 ways down.  Sounds like they're going to hit River Run, Deer Run, and Little John with their new water source rather than opt for something like Ridge.  Kinda a waste given they're all connector trails, in my opinion.  

Freefall is a big plus as well...hoping they don't groom it.  I hit it a few days after it opened last year over Thanksgiving and it kicked-ass ungroomed with massive whales.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Looks like K has no intention of pushing for top-to-bottom by Sunday... [emoji107]
> 
> Unless Okemo is hiding something up their sleeve, Mount Snow looks like the clear winner for most terrain this weekend.  Realistically 4.5 ways down.  Sounds like they're going to hit River Run, Deer Run, and Little John with their new water source rather than opt for something like Ridge.  Kinda a waste given they're all connector trails, in my opinion.
> 
> Freefall is a big plus as well...hoping they don't groom it.  I hit it a few days after it opened last year over Thanksgiving and it kicked-ass ungroomed with massive whales.


On their passholders sites, their communications director was quite vague as to if what they're currently working on at Mount Snow will be their only options this weekend.....

I'll be curious to hear visual reports from my friends up at Mount Snow Friday afternoon about what trails have guns running on them, as the forecasted temps from Friday afternoon through mid day Saturday, plus about 12000 gallons a minute of pumping capacity could yield some surprises.... Or at least some likely "bulletproof" base depths for a few weeks....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Looks like K has no intention of pushing for top-to-bottom by Sunday...
> 
> Unless Okemo is hiding something up their sleeve, Mount Snow looks like the clear winner for most terrain this weekend.  Realistically 4.5 ways down.  Sounds like they're going to hit River Run, Deer Run, and Little John with their new water source rather than opt for something like Ridge.  Kinda a waste given they're all connector trails, in my opinion.
> 
> Freefall is a big plus as well...hoping they don't groom it.  I hit it a few days after it opened last year over Thanksgiving and it kicked-ass ungroomed with massive whales.



Sunday River won't be half bad either. Be interested as to what they light up when the temperatures drop. I'm surprised Loon isn't in this game too.

Now the real question is, what will the crowds look like at Snow. Will people realize they are the winner and it'll be mobbed? Or will it be the usual crowd with 2x the terrain?


----------



## moresnow (Nov 8, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Dam, wish I had time to go to Mt. Snow this weekend. Its free with my PeakPass...



But if you payed for the pass, is it really free?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2017)

moresnow said:


> But if you payed for the pass, is it really free?


You mean in the same sense of how *if* everything I need to do on Saturday, *and* my kids are actually moving at a reasonable speed, I might be able to get 1 run in , at about 3:59.47, on Saturday, to make it a 'free' day on our Peak Explorer pass.....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> Now the real question is, what will the crowds look like at Snow. Will people realize they are the winner and it'll be mobbed? Or will it be the usual crowd with 2x the terrain?


I've never gone opening weekend before, will it be really crowded?  I was thinking most people aren't ready for the season to start yet, kind of like in Spring how people are done with the season when others aren't.


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> Sunday River won't be half bad either. Be interested as to what they light up when the temperatures drop. I'm surprised Loon isn't in this game too.
> 
> Now the real question is, what will the crowds look like at Snow. Will people realize they are the winner and it'll be mobbed? Or will it be the usual crowd with 2x the terrain?


Loon may be in the game, they started Snowmaking Tuesday night.  SR could be good, they have gone TTB with snow making on Punch)Lower Punch and Right Stuff.  But it's just a start below midstation.  Last night it may have been colder lower so there may be more production down low.  It was 23 at Skyeship base this morning and 32 at K1 over Killington way.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never gone opening weekend before, will it be really crowded?  I was thinking most people aren't ready for the season to start yet, kind of like in Spring how people are done with the season when others aren't.



Historically, there's a rush at first chair, and more so because of limited acres, not limited chair capacity, it feels a bit crowded through lunchtime, and then late morning the "few and done" crowd start leaving, plus the folks who's day 1 ski legs wear out start leaving, and it mellows out in the afternoon.

Having a run on the Northface open will likely help decrease the crowding sensation that typically the Cascade/Canyon opening day route off the summit gets


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never gone opening weekend before, will it be really crowded?  I was thinking most people aren't ready for the season to start yet, kind of like in Spring how people are done with the season when others aren't.



Killington is known to be mobbed its first weekend with just the North Ridge Triple running.  Mount Snow is probably going to have more people but three lifts running.  Trails are going to be crowded wherever you go but it's an advanced crowd with people making predictable movements, looking back before cutting across the trail, and giving each other plenty of space.   

However this season is unique in that so many places will be open there's a lot of room for the niche pre-Thanksgiving crowd to ski.


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Looks like K has no intention of pushing for top-to-bottom by Sunday... [emoji107]
> 
> Unless Okemo is hiding something up their sleeve, Mount Snow looks like the clear winner for most terrain this weekend.  Realistically 4.5 ways down.  Sounds like they're going to hit River Run, Deer Run, and Little John with their new water source rather than opt for something like Ridge.  Kinda a waste given they're all connector trails, in my opinion.
> 
> Freefall is a big plus as well...hoping they don't groom it.  I hit it a few days after it opened last year over Thanksgiving and it kicked-ass ungroomed with massive whales.


Agree.  A bit of snow on Mouse Trap on Snowdon but that is it there for TTB.  Thought they might have started on lower East Fall to add Canyon Quad at least but nope.  Haven't really even started Great Northern loop off the top of K1 to North Ridge yet.  Make of it what you wish but K isn't adjusting it's early season plans one bit this year.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2017)

machski said:


> Loon may be in the game, they started Snowmaking Tuesday night.  SR could be good, they have gone TTB with snow making on Punch)Lower Punch and Right Stuff.  But it's just a start below midstation.  Last night it may have been colder lower so there may be more production down low.  It was 23 at Skyeship base this morning and 32 at K1 over Killington way.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Serious inversion at Mount Snow too, looking at the webcams.  I think everyone will lose temps today afternoon-midnight tonight or so.


----------



## Jully (Nov 9, 2017)

machski said:


> Agree.  A bit of snow on Mouse Trap on Snowdon but that is it there for TTB.  Thought they might have started on lower East Fall to add Canyon Quad at least but nope.  Haven't really even started Great Northern loop off the top of K1 to North Ridge yet.  Make of it what you wish but K isn't adjusting it's early season plans one bit this year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



I wonder if we will actually see them lose some day ticket customers early season this year with so many other mountains open. Would be nice for those that go there, but a major hit in their lift ticket sales potentially.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> I wonder if we will actually see them lose some day ticket customers early season this year with so many other mountains open. Would be nice for those that go there, but a major hit in their lift ticket sales potentially.



The hit to their ticket sales happened by opening 3 weeks later.. obviously not their fault but without october openings they lose that early season exclusivity 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 9, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Historically, there's a rush at first chair, and more so because of limited acres, not limited chair capacity, it feels a bit crowded through lunchtime, and then late morning the "few and done" crowd start leaving, plus the folks who's day 1 ski legs wear out start leaving, and it mellows out in the afternoon.
> 
> Having a run on the Northface open will likely help decrease the crowding sensation that typically the Cascade/Canyon opening day route off the summit gets


What about on Sunday?  Crowds are usually less on Sundays anyways and it is still football season.
We'd probably be part of the "_few and done_" crowd, but not sure yet.
Would you compare it to a normal mid-season Saturday/Sunday crowd or moreso with it being opening weekend?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> What about on Sunday?  Crowds are usually less on Sundays anyways and it is still football season.
> We'd probably be part of the "_few and done_" crowd, but not sure yet.
> Would you compare it to a normal mid-season Saturday/Sunday crowd or moreso with it being opening weekend?
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Just go, man...


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 9, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Just go, man...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 9, 2017)

Sugarloaf in the game now too.

Superquad spinning on Sunday (Tote Road only.)

It's a good time to be alive!


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

Killington not loosing temps at least up top.  Currently pounding great northern loop off K1 into glades and upper east fall.  Looks like most of Superstar too.  NECN is camped at top of Triple.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

Sunday River waiting til Saturday.  Promising Locke but bet Barker runs as well with multiple options.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 9, 2017)

machski said:


> Sunday River waiting til Saturday.  Promising Locke but bet Barker runs as well with multiple options.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Sugarloaf on Sunday...


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Sugarloaf on Sunday...


Yes indeed, now will Loon join the Boyne east party?

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2017)

Killington finally making snow on Great Northern...still not below the North Ridge Triple yet...

Something is definitely fishy...I'm not a conspirator but Killington insisted that Superstar snowmaking would not affect general public skiing, but they have not blown top-to-bottom yet while they certainly could've last night and the night before.  Now Great Northern is coming online as the fan guns on Superstar are coming off.  There's definitely maxing out something in the system...presumably water.

Killington is going to make a mockery of its self if people are still huffing up those stairs while JIMINY PEAK in MASSACHUSETTS could get open top-to-bottom this weekend.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 9, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Killington finally making snow on Great Northern...still not below the North Ridge Triple yet...
> 
> Something is definitely fishy...I'm not a conspirator but Killington insisted that Superstar snowmaking would not affect general public skiing, but they have not blown top-to-bottom yet while they certainly could've last night and the night before.  Now Great Northern is coming online as the fan guns on Superstar are coming off.  There's definitely maxing out something in the system...presumably water.
> 
> ...



The amount of Water they are putting into Superstar, might be the limiting factor, not the air. Have you seen how many guns are going on that!


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> The amount of Water they are putting into Superstar, might be the limiting factor, not the air. Have you seen how many guns are going on that!


None of that is true.  There was an inversion this morning.  Skyeship base was 23 but KBL was 31.  Yes they were making the entire SS, but to shoot at those temps on bare ground wouldn't have done much.  Lower SS is now offline due to temps.
Since the staircase, Killington has always planned to firm up too first and then and only then, move down to the base.  This plan was in place long before WC came and they have not changed.  They push the earliest out of anyone, I cannot fault them for being a bit more conservative with the expansion away from the peak.  If the deep cold snap coming was going to be of longer duration maybe, but it is relatively short then back to seasonable or slightly above for first half of next week at least.  We'll see how everyone rides out after the weekend.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2017)

It's too bad Mt. Snow doesn't have the Carinthia cam online. Wonder if they are blowing snow over there? It's a lot of fun to ski that side of the mountain before they build up the park.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 9, 2017)

Glenn said:


> It's too bad Mt. Snow doesn't have the Carinthia cam online. Wonder if they are blowing snow over there? It's a lot of fun to ski that side of the mountain before they build up the park.


I've never really been over there... not a bad idea.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 9, 2017)

BIG BOULDER in the Poconos may open this weekend.

[h=1]snowmaking to begin at
big boulder park[/h][h=2]boulder gives back opening day[/h]Our snowmaking crew is getting prepped to fire up the guns in anticipation to open this weekend at Big Boulder Park. The goal is to start up the fan guns tomorrow morning and work around the clock taking advantage of the cold temps and having a park on Saturday for our twelfth season of Boulder Gives Back.

Stay tuned for updates and exact times. We will be posting our progress throughout the next 36 hours to keep everyone in the loop and hope to open sometime Saturday afternoon. This will go down in history as one of the earliest openings on record for Big Boulder Park and we are excited to get the season underway!

Here's a breakdown on the local charities and what you can do to help:
·        Toys for Tots: Bring a *new, unwrapped toy valued at $25 *or more and receive a complimentary snow pass
·        Food Pantry: Bring *15 non‐perishable (valued at $25) *foods. Donate items like canned meat or fish, canned soup, juice, pasta, vegetables, cereal and rice. Please do not include items that have expired or those in glass containers and receive a complimentary snow pass. *Please check the expiration dates‐we will not accept expired foods*
·        Guests that come to Big Boulder without any of the above items can purchase a snow pass for $25.

Our plan is to remain open for Sunday from 10:00am -8:00pm with $25 lift tickets and closed midweek. We will take advantage of every opportunity to make snow and expand our terrain offerings as the temperatures allow.

Check out the conditions page for the latest snow, trail, lift and weather information. For more information log onto jfbb.com 24/7 for the latest conditions, web cams, entertainment calendar, blogs and sign up for our email blasts for special deals and the inside scoop.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

K snow report says that Great Northern to Rime may open this morning.

One way stairs beats the hell out of two way stairs.

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/conditions/dor


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

Wachusett opening Sunday.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

Zand said:


> Wachusett opening Sunday.



Whoa. Didn't see that one coming.

Link?


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

Snow report!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow, pretty surprised about Wachusett.  Good for them.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2017)

WJenness said:


> K snow report says that Great Northern to Rime may open this morning.
> 
> One way stairs beats the hell out of two way stairs.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/conditions/dor



change to report: If our snowmakers make good progress, we could see Upper East Fall open later this afternoon and we do not expect Upper Great Northern to open today so expect two way traffic on the Peak Walkway as outlined below.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

Zand said:


> Snow report!



Just saw that.
Nice.

Might be my plan for Sunday. We'll see what they have for terrain.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

Gonna take a ride up at lunch and see what they're running for guns. I see Indian summer and conifer on the webcam. Have to imagine Challenger and Ralph's are going to. They could have double the terrain that Killington has.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Nov 10, 2017)

With less than 36 hours to make snow I'd guess it would just be the typical Ralph's and Challenger and pretty narrow.  WROD here I come!


----------



## Jully (Nov 10, 2017)

Last year they opened with Conifer too IIRC. Don't know if that will be possible this year.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Nov 10, 2017)

No I don't think they did, I was there opening day.  Doesn't say in my log though so I could remember wrong.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

With temps in the low 10s tonight and 48 straight hrs of snowmaking temps conifer might have a chance. But if it's just Ralph's and Challenger still better than hiking to rime.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

SkiMangoJazz said:


> No I don't think they did, I was there opening day.  Doesn't say in my log though so I could remember wrong.



From what I recall conifer opened the next day.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 10, 2017)

As a former season pass holder (for a decade), Wa used to always open with Conifer, a few years back they switched to opening w Ralph's and Challenger.

It's s pleasant surprise to see them blasting away on Conifer. Could be pretty decent product for Sunday, given the temps.

See you there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2017)

That sizable upgrade to their pumping capacity that Wachusett did a year ago looks like it being put to good use!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2017)

Zand said:


> Gonna take a ride up at lunch and see what they're running for guns. I see Indian summer and conifer on the webcam. Have to imagine Challenger and Ralph's are going to. *They could have double the terrain that Killington has*.


This is pretty awesome Wachusett is putting in a solid effort, but let's not get crazy here...


----------



## ss20 (Nov 10, 2017)

So Wachusetts opens at elevation 1000' and Killington can't get top-to-bottom by this weekend?  

If I were a K passholder I'd be livid.  As it's been stated...the stairs are great when temps are marginal and K is the only game in town, but when there's 48+ hours of mid-winter snowmaking conditions they need to get top-to-bottom no excuses.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 10, 2017)

Mohawk Mtn in CT is joining the gun show. http://www.mohawkmtn.com/webcam.html


----------



## Jully (Nov 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> This is pretty awesome Wachusett is putting in a solid effort, but let's not get crazy here...



Killington currently has 7 acres and 1 total mile of skiing open. K may be able to double that this weekend, but no more.

Wachusett won't get to double that, but they very well may exceed that if they get Indian Summer, Confier, Ralphs, and Challenger.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> This is pretty awesome Wachusett is putting in a solid effort, but let's not get crazy here...



Conifer, Ralph's, Challenger, and Indian summer isn't double rime reason and part of great northern?


----------



## Jully (Nov 10, 2017)

ss20 said:


> So Wachusetts opens at elevation 1000' and Killington can't get top-to-bottom by this weekend?
> 
> If I were a K passholder I'd be livid.  As it's been stated...the stairs are great when temps are marginal and K is the only game in town, but when there's 48+ hours of mid-winter snowmaking conditions they need to get top-to-bottom no excuses.



I saw Mike's explanation and its a good honest response to the questions and critiques. He admits that the World Cup prep is slowing down snowmaking expansion off the ridge, as we could all pretty easily infer from their operations. There's two crews and everything, but only for the ridge and SS.

The trade off that he offers though, is that once the world cup is over, all that extra capacity goes towards very rapid expansion. K might have the least amount of terrain open to the public on Thanksgiving, but by December 20th they'll have the most.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Nov 10, 2017)

Zand said:


> From what I recall conifer opened the next day.



Yep, that's right,  in the afternoon.  As I recall it was pretty bad that first day and we stayed on Challenger.  Fine with me to get the season started with some easy skiing on decent snow as compared to skiing on steeper icy junk.



The Sneak said:


> As a former season pass holder (for a decade), Wa used to always open with Conifer, a few years back they switched to opening w Ralph's and Challenger.
> 
> It's s pleasant surprise to see them blasting away on Conifer. Could be pretty decent product for Sunday, given the temps.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I liked it when the opened Conny first too.  First day though usually was terrible conditions while first days on Challenger have been pretty darn good.



Jcb890 said:


> This is pretty awesome Wachusett is putting in a solid effort, but let's not get crazy here...



Exactly.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

Upper East Fall seems to be the closest to being done from the snow report at K.

So max offering this weekend seems to be GN, Rime, Reason, UEF


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> Killington currently has 7 acres and 1 total mile of skiing open. K may be able to double that this weekend, but no more.
> 
> Wachusett won't get to double that, but they very well may exceed that if they get Indian Summer, Confier, Ralphs, and Challenger.


Number of trails, sure.  Acreage/miles I would be surprised.  If they do, that's great for them though.



Zand said:


> Conifer, Ralph's, Challenger, and Indian summer isn't double rime reason and part of great northern?


I'm not sure to be honest, but I would doubt it is double.  I would also imagine by Sunday that Killington will have more terrain open than Wachusett.  I don't mean to poo-poo Wachusett and their efforts, I think it is commendable they want to open on Sunday.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah.  Wachusett early season is fun, but very, very limited amount of terrain, and if they do get Conifer open (which I doubt) it really sucks the first day or so.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

Loon is blazing right now from the sounds of it:

"They're absolutely cranking snow on 9 trails this morning, including Exodus, Upper Bear Claw, Upper Picked Rock, Bear Claw Extension, Grand Junction, Link, Lower Bear Claw, Seven Brothers, and Lower Picked Rock."

Source: http://loonmtn.com/explore/snow-conditions

Thinking they'll have a good offering next weekend.

That's 2 1/2 routes top-to-bottom over 2000' vertical if it's all there.

Gondola, 7 Brothers, and East Basin Double might all be in play in terms of lifts. (though they will probably just spin the Gondola and EBD as they usually do early season.)


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Loon is blazing right now from the sounds of it:
> 
> "They're absolutely cranking snow on 9 trails this morning, including Exodus, Upper Bear Claw, Upper Picked Rock, Bear Claw Extension, Grand Junction, Link, Lower Bear Claw, Seven Brothers, and Lower Picked Rock."
> 
> ...


Hmmmm early season Loon is interesting since we only wound up using 3/5 Loon MAX Passes last year but enjoyed our time there.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Hmmmm early season Loon is interesting since we only wound up using 3/5 Loon MAX Passes last year but enjoyed our time there.



Agreed. The only Max Pass resort I Maxed (totally intentional) out last year was Sunday River.

Part of that was being hesitant to use it early season and wanting to save the days for 'better' conditions, which is not the strategy I will take this year.

I only ended up at Loon two days last year. It's an easy drive and I like skiing there, so assuming they are able to be open TTB next weekend, I'll likely use a day there.

Time to make this year's version of my spreadsheet I used to make my decisions last year.

-w


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 10, 2017)

From Hunter.

[h=3]Daily Conditions Report[/h][FONT=&quot]UPDATE 11/10/2017[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We fired up the snow guns early this morning, and they're currently making snow from summit to base on Hell Gate, Broadway, Kennedy and Fifth Ave! Stay tuned for more updates as they become available, and don't forget your Peak Pass and 3X Card! Details below.[/FONT]


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Agreed. The only Max Pass resort I Maxed (totally intentional) out last year was Sunday River.
> 
> Part of that was being hesitant to use it early season and wanting to save the days for 'better' conditions, which is not the strategy I will take this year.
> 
> ...


In New England, I only used all 5 at Killington last season.  I won't use 1 of my 5 for early season at Killington or Sunday River (only hit SR once last year), I'm thinking I'll save those for better conditions.  Definitely looking forward to trying Sunday River with all/most of the mountain open since most of it was closed when we went (Spring riding).

We also enjoyed Loon and it isn't a bad drive for us either (also Central MA, just South of you if you're in Lowell).


----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> I saw Mike's explanation and its a good honest response to the questions and critiques. He admits that the World Cup prep is slowing down snowmaking expansion off the ridge, as we could all pretty easily infer from their operations. There's two crews and everything, but only for the ridge and SS.
> 
> The trade off that he offers though, is that once the world cup is over, all that extra capacity goes towards very rapid expansion. K might have the least amount of terrain open to the public on Thanksgiving, but by December 20th they'll have the most.




There's a good chance that K will get all of the snow made on Superstar in the next few days, and then you'll see K being able to put some of the snowmaking resources they're using for Superstar towards expansion, as while K does need to get Skyelark open for World Cup training space, that doesn't take up nearly as much capacity as Superstar currently is.  

My hunch is, as they've done in years past, once K really goes into expansion mode, you'll see the acres and miles really start adding up quickly on their snowreport!


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 10, 2017)

Wawa to open, I now know what I'm doing Sunday.  Still haven't had had my skis tuned, and still searching for new boots, but that is not gonna stop me. 

The only mountain in the east I have MAX'd out on has been Loon both the last 2 years, as they are the best day trip option IMO from the Boston area.  Over two years skiing exclusively on MAX Pass, my distribution has been:

10 Loon
5 Steamboat
5 Killington
4 Wachusett
3 Sunapee
2 Pico
2 Stratton
2 Sunday River
1 Okemo
1 Sugarloaf


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2017)

At wachusett right now on lunch break to pick up pass and check out the guns. Full attack on conifer, Indian summer, Challenger, Ralph's, and Ollie's. Also it's food truck festival weekend so no reason not to be here Sunday.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2017)

Damn.

Mount Snow is not messing around.

"What happens when you combine favorable temps with the most powerful snowmaking system in the East? The result is a November 11th opening, as well as planning to kick off the season with the most terrain open in the East at more than 100 acres!"

https://www.mountsnow.com/ski-ride/snow-report/

For those doing math, that's over 14 times the acreage that K currently has open. We'll see what they can do overnight.


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 10, 2017)

What happens when you combine favorable temps with the most powerful snowmaking system in the East? The result is a November 11th opening. See you all tomorrow!

This wouldn't be possible without our new snowmaking system which underwent $30 million in upgrades, and a hard working team to pull it all off. Our snowmakers have been working endlessly this week to provide that perfect snow product on trails such as Cascade, Canyon, Freefall, Long John, Deer Run, River Run, Little John, and Launch Pad, with more planned to open through the weekend and beyond. 

Carinthia Parks, named the number one terrain park in the East by Transworld Snowboarding and Newschoolers.com, will also open with features from top-to-bottom on The Gulch, along with additional features on Long John. The planned feature count will give us 14 total, which will offer the most variety in the East. Carinthia will not have parking this week, so plan to start your day at the Main Base Lodge.

With our opening day falling on Veteran's Day, we would like to celebrate your service and invite anyone with a military ID to ski or ride for free this Saturday.


----------



## Jully (Nov 10, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> What happens when you combine favorable temps with the most powerful snowmaking system in the East? The result is a November 11th opening. See you all tomorrow!
> 
> This wouldn't be possible without our new snowmaking system which underwent $30 million in upgrades, and a hard working team to pull it all off. Our snowmakers have been working endlessly this week to provide that perfect snow product on trails such as Cascade, Canyon, Freefall, Long John, Deer Run, River Run, Little John, and Launch Pad, with more planned to open through the weekend and beyond.
> 
> ...



Sounds exciting! Love that you both were able to complete the upgrade AND are using the new system aggressively!


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> Sounds exciting! Love that you both were able to complete the upgrade AND are using the new system aggressively!



If ya got it, flaunt it!


----------



## nycskier (Nov 10, 2017)

Ski Shawnee in the Poconos have turned their guns on as well. They are blowing on 5 trails and the snowtubing.


----------



## Jully (Nov 10, 2017)

Berkshire East also blowing snow! LOVE this cold snap.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 10, 2017)

nycskier said:


> Ski Shawnee in the Poconos have turned their guns on as well. They are blowing on 5 trails and the snowtubing.



Blue Mountain also

edit .....There go ticket prices next year after this effort melts next week .


----------



## mbedle (Nov 10, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Blue Mountain also
> 
> edit .....There go ticket prices next year after this effort melts next week .



Are they trying to open on Sunday or tomorrow? They are all out on Main Street tonight.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 10, 2017)

I wish they would update and let us know soon, I’m packed and ready to leave at 5Am heading to Mount Snow or Hunter possibly if they open. 
Staying home and going to blue would be m y first choice.



mbedle said:


> Are they trying to open on Sunday or tomorrow? They are all out on Main Street tonight.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 10, 2017)

mbedle said:


> Are they trying to open on Sunday or tomorrow? They are all out on Main Street tonight.



FB page says open Monday


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 10, 2017)

If Hunter opens, I have to decide if I want to save the extra two hours of travel and lodging and to go to just do a day trip.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2017)

pats peak is blowing snow


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 10, 2017)

I heard Blue is not going to open tomorrow.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 10, 2017)

Not open for another week+......Stratton is laying it down!


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 11, 2017)

Opened this morning with 7 top-to-bottom trails across 100 acres with more slated to open this weekend! We've got most open terrain East of the Rockies!


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 11, 2017)

Great opening day conditions, my legs are shot!
It was worth the 5 hour drive.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 11, 2017)

View attachment 22840


----------



## slatham (Nov 11, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> Opened this morning with 7 top-to-bottom trails across 100 acres with more slated to open this weekend! We've got most open terrain East of the Rockies!



Nice job for sure. If this weather holds it'll be a great start to the season for everyone.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2017)

WoodCore said:


> Not open for another week+......Stratton is laying it down!
> 
> View attachment 22839



Nice!  Looks like they've been hammering for some time now based on their webcam.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Nice!  Looks like they've been hammering for some time now based on their webcam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I remember being real impressed by Stratton last year for blowing a bunch of trails top to bottom. Same deal this year!


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 11, 2017)

Jully said:


> I remember being real impressed by Stratton last year for blowing a bunch of trails top to bottom. Same deal this year!



I'd be more impressed if they opened earlier than the day before Thanksgiving ever.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2017)

slatham said:


> Nice job for sure. If this weather holds it'll be a great start to the season for everyone.


As of 7PM tonight, it's currently 21 degrees, with clear skies, and basically no wind at my place across route 100 from Mount Snow. Grilling steaks on the back deck with the sounds of fan guns humming away across the valley!! Tomorrow's going to be a GOOD first day for me!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 11, 2017)

The snow is very dry compared to the man made snow I’m used to, I cannot wait to do a few run in the morning before heading home.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 11, 2017)

It was really good!  I can only imagine how tomorrow will be too


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2017)

asnowmobiler said:


> The snow is very dry compared to the man made snow I’m used to, I cannot wait to do a few run in the morning before heading home.





Bostonian said:


> It was really good!  I can only imagine how tomorrow will be too



How did crowds end up being? Anyone at K too? Longest I had to wait at Wildcat today was 2 chairs, but that was more or less expected. I wonder if the cold is actually keeping people away.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 11, 2017)

See you guys up there tomorrow!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2017)

Cruising past the Fish Hatchery in Allentown spotted someone’s local effort. Nice manicured Walnut tree grove, often thought about a quick poach of their 100’ vert.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 12, 2017)

It wasn’t bad, it went in waves. Sometimes you waited 10 minuets other times it was almost ski on.


----------



## Jully (Nov 12, 2017)

Zand said:


> Gonna take a ride up at lunch and see what they're running for guns. I see Indian summer and conifer on the webcam. Have to imagine Challenger and Ralph's are going to. They could have double the terrain that Killington has.



Final count is 27 acres for Wa and 17 for K haha. Not double, but WaWa has Conifer open off the summit. K's surface is probabky better though and the terrain a touch more interesting. No walking at Wa though haha.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 12, 2017)

Jully said:


> Final count is 27 acres for Wa and 17 for K haha. Not double, but WaWa has Conifer open off the summit. K's surface is probabky better though and the terrain a touch more interesting. No walking at Wa though haha.



Not to mention much less of a drive for most?


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2017)

Jully said:


> Final count is 27 acres for Wa and 17 for K haha. Not double, but WaWa has Conifer open off the summit. K's surface is probabky better though and the terrain a touch more interesting. No walking at Wa though haha.



Unfortunately Minuteman decided it didn't want to run so no Challenger for now. Just Conifer, Indian Summer, and Ollies. I'd consider Conifer more interesting than Rime and Reason by a little bit. Longer and more turns/drops. Oh well I'm sure Killington will go nuts once the World Cup preparation is done.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2017)

That all just changed an hour ago

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Nov 12, 2017)

Lots of shit talked about K but they go ttb Sunday afternoon, on top of the shitload of snow blown on SS.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2017)

skiur said:


> Lots of shit talked about K but they go ttb Sunday afternoon, on top of the shitload of snow blown on SS.


Exactly!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 12, 2017)

Rime/Reason a traverse, Mousetrap, Lower Bunny. Better than nothing, but still nowhere near what the competition is offering. At least it takes the stairs out of the equation if the weather holds. You could see how many cars were parked at K-1 from the Peak Cam yesterday and today. Not an overwhelming crowd by any means. Hopefully now business will pick up since you can ski down to the cooler now! :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2017)

spiderpig said:


> I'd be more impressed if they opened earlier than the day before Thanksgiving ever.



My wife and I were talking about that today. Wondering if they'll pull the trigger a week earlier. Forecast looks favorable. Although, could be mixed precip next Saturday. If they do wait until 11/22, they should have a boatload of terrain open.


----------



## Jully (Nov 12, 2017)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I were talking about that today. Wondering if they'll pull the trigger a week earlier. Forecast looks favorable. Although, could be mixed precip next Saturday. If they do wait until 11/22, they should have a boatload of terrain open.



How much easier/more effective is it to make snow on trails that are not open versus opening then continuing snowmaking ops? Or do resorts strictly not open once they have one run ready because of operating costs?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 12, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Nobody's talking s**t about K.

But you have to admit that circumstances conspired perfectly to make K look bad with all of these other ski areas opening up all at once. Nobody is going to stop going to K because a few other areas beat them to TTB status almost by default because of the WC prep.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2017)

Jully said:


> How much easier/more effective is it to make snow on trails that are not open versus opening then continuing snowmaking ops? Or do resorts strictly not open once they have one run ready because of operating costs?



Good question.  I have to imagine the ground is pretty cold up in SoVT now. I turned over our gardens in the flatlands today and found some icy bits of dirt. I have to imagine, any snow up there will stick around for a bit.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Good question.  I have to imagine the ground is pretty cold up in SoVT now. I turned over our gardens in the flatlands today and found some icy bits of dirt. I have to imagine, any snow up there will stick around for a bit.


Based on what I saw about 10 miles South of Stratton today, unless this week's forecast shifts dramatically to the warm and wet, the only stuff that might be lost this week is the fringe inches in the few feet at the absolute furthest reach from the throw of the gun!! 

Whenever Stratton decides to open, in reality, they're going to have one of their biggest opening day trail counts ever with what the weather has been and what they're system can do!! 

Plus I'm sure the new owners wouldn't mind opening with some big time mojo!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Nov 13, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 22841
> Cruising past the Fish Hatchery in Allentown spotted someone’s local effort. Nice manicured Walnut tree grove, often thought about a quick poach of their 100’ vert.



Is that on Fish Hatchery road, towards 100?


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 13, 2017)

The verdict - absolutely worth taking the trip up to Mt. Snow yesterday.  Better snow quality than expected for only man-made snow.  3 different top to bottom options was great and the crowds weren't bad at all.  My wife and I had our own chairs up the first 2 times up on the Bluebird.  It did get busier by ~10 (per usual), but still wasn't bad.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 13, 2017)

Killington is playing catch up...and they're gonna catch up quickly... snowmaking on Chute, Launch Pad, Upper Double Dipper, and Upper Downdraft.  

Meanwhile at Mount Snow, from the report-


> On the snowmaking front, after an amazing run that started back on Tuesday night, we’re going to give the guys a break and temporarily suspend snowmaking operations for a few days to let them catch up on sleep. But don’t worry, we’ll be firing up the most powerful snowmaking system in the Northeast again soon.



It's cold enough tonight and tomorrow night so it definitely caught me off guard.  If they just blow Thursday and Friday nights I don't think that's enough time to add another trail or two for the weekend.


Okemo also still blowing.


----------



## Jully (Nov 13, 2017)

Interesting response from Mt. Snow. It obviously makes a lot of sense that this would be needed, but you don't normally see this from ski areas. Do other resorts have larger snowmaking crews? Or do they do this and just not publicize why?

Sunday River is also still making snow and aiming to have South Ridge open by next weekend. If they succeed with that, they will be right back in line or even a bit ahead of their usual expansion schedule. South Ridge usually opens right around Thanksgiving.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Killington is playing catch up...and they're gonna catch up quickly... snowmaking on Chute, Launch Pad, Upper Double Dipper, and Upper Downdraft.
> 
> Meanwhile at Mount Snow, from the report-
> 
> ...


One of the rumors I heard about Mount Snow taking a couple of days off from snowmaking right now, is after the first BIG run off the entire new system, they wanted to give the system a quick once over to make sure everything is working fine....

Who knows the validity behind that or not, as it wasn't from one of my more trusted sources....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone have any updates on Loon or Wildcat aside from their Snow/Mountain Reports?

It looks like Wildcat is Weekends-Only for now and Loon plans to open towards the end of this week.

*Loon*:


> After a long, cold weekend, I'm happy to report that we made a whole lot of snow.
> 
> Temperatures in the teens and twenties all weekend long allowed for exceptionally productive snowmaking, with large snowmaking whales gracing the mountain from base to summit. As of Monday morning, we've got a very healthy snowpack on a number of key trails, including: Exodus, Upper Bear Claw, Upper Picked Rock, Bear Claw Extension, Grand Junction, Link, Lower Bear Claw, Seven Brothers, and Lower Picked Rock. At this point, our snowmakers have shifted their attention elsewhere, and are currently cranking the guns on Sunset, Haulback, Lower Walking Boss, Basin Street, and Crosscut.
> 
> So when is opening day, you ask? Our current plan is to open toward the end of this week. Mother Nature always has the final say, though, so you'll want to check back here for daily updates, follow @loonmtn on Twitter and @loonpov on Instagram, and like Loon Mountain Resort on Facebook. We'll see you soon!



*Wildcat*:


> Thanks everyone for coming out for the first  weekend of skiing and riding at Wildcat!  Our 60th Anniversary season is off to a great start.  We look forward to seeing you again on Saturday...  In the meantime, be sure to check out our e-tickets page to purchase in advance and save a few bucks.   ​
> 
> -Nate


----------



## Jully (Nov 13, 2017)

Loon may be opening with a ton of terrain this weekend if they can finish up everything they list in that report! Maybe I'll end up there over the River even. 

Wildcat is indeed weekends only right now. They started blowing on Polecat on Sunday. Lower and Middle Lynx are buried, but they might spend some time blowing a bit more on upper Lynx too this week.


----------



## benski (Nov 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> One of the rumors I heard about Mount Snow taking a couple of days off from snowmaking right now, is after the first BIG run off the entire new system, they wanted to give the system a quick once over to make sure everything is working fine....
> 
> Who knows the validity behind that or not, as it wasn't from one of my more trusted sources....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I doubt that how hard can it be to tell if the system is working normally. Could they of checked for leeks when it was warm and the guns are the same. And how new is this system. I thought they did this by using air more efficiently over the past couple of years adding a water source along with a few larger pipes to the old system.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jully said:


> Loon may be opening with a ton of terrain this weekend if they can finish up everything they list in that report! Maybe I'll end up there over the River even.
> 
> Wildcat is indeed weekends only right now. They started blowing on Polecat on Sunday. Lower and Middle Lynx are buried, but they might spend some time blowing a bit more on upper Lynx too this week.


Loon might be the play this weekend for us as well.  It looks like possible rain on Thursday and Saturday, so I'll be watching.  Hopefully no rain at all.

It sounds like Wildcat still needs some time, so we'll probably wait on Wildcat for now.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 13, 2017)

Jully said:


> Interesting response from Mt. Snow. It obviously makes a lot of sense that this would be needed, but you don't normally see this from ski areas. Do other resorts have larger snowmaking crews? Or do they do this and just not publicize why?




I'd be willing to bet that it has to do with power contract issues. This is way earlier in the season than anybody was expecting to be able to run balls to the wall. I know that using extra power out of contract can be quite expensive. Also, "when" you set your peak power demand for the month can affect your price for the next 12 months going forward as much as the amount of the energy that was used. Most ski areas spend a lot of time and energy finding and exploiting all of the contract loophole that they can.


Just a guess, but I have seen this happen many times before.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 13, 2017)

You are probably right. At Cannon I know the Meter Read day is today. This past weekend they were only operating at like 20% efficiency because the cost to go all out was too high. That changes as of today. I imagine most resort have the same issues depending upon when they have their meter read day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 13, 2017)

I wonder if Mt. Snow caught some flak, the part about snowmaking is no longer in the Snow Report.


> On the snowmaking front, after an amazing run that started back on Tuesday night, we’re going to give the guys a break and temporarily suspend snowmaking operations for a few days to let them catch up on sleep. But don’t worry, we’ll be firing up the most powerful snowmaking system in the Northeast again soon.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2017)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> I'd be willing to bet that it has to do with power contract issues. This is way earlier in the season than anybody was expecting to be able to run balls to the wall. I know that using extra power out of contract can be quite expensive. Also, "when" you set your peak power demand for the month can affect your price for the next 12 months going forward as much as the amount of the energy that was used. Most ski areas spend a lot of time and energy finding and exploiting all of the contract loophole that they can.
> 
> 
> Just a guess, but I have seen this happen many times before. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jully (Nov 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I wonder if Mt. Snow caught some flak, the part about snowmaking is no longer in the Snow Report.



That is unfortunate if that is the case. I like the honesty and I 100% feel it is necessary to give them a break given what they've accomplished wit a new system! A resort being transparent about snowmaking plans and showing they are treating their employees well/properly... I'm all for that!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jully said:


> That is unfortunate if that is the case. I like the honesty and I 100% feel it is necessary to give them a break given what they've accomplished wit a new system! A resort being transparent about snowmaking plans and showing they are treating their employees well/properly... I'm all for that!


It was just a guess by me, but I appreciate the transparency also.  The reasoning doesn't really matter, but the sharing of information and the sharing of a snowmaking schedule I find quite interesting and helpful.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2017)

slatham said:


> Bosco DaSkia said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be willing to bet that it has to do with power contract issues. This is way earlier in the season than anybody was expecting to be able to run balls to the wall. I know that using extra power out of contract can be quite expensive. Also, "when" you set your peak power demand for the month can affect your price for the next 12 months going forward as much as the amount of the energy that was used. Most ski areas spend a lot of time and energy finding and exploiting all of the contract loophole that they can.
> ...


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 13, 2017)

This has started to spiral, so we figured we'd hop in here.  

We shut down after a fantastic run of snowmaking because of marginal temps and humidity. Even with a system as powerful as ours, we're still at the mercy of Mother Nature when it comes to temps and humidity. If that wet bulb isn't in the right zone, no amount of water will make snow. If it was 15 degress tonight, we'd surely be blowing from top-to-bottom. After all, we're eager to show off what this new system can really do. Keep an eye out once the temps drop!


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 13, 2017)

Right, wink wink.... we get it.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 13, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> FB page says open Monday



Apparently they are not open .....Maybe someone can fix the right side of thier Facebook page?????


----------



## Jully (Nov 13, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> This has started to spiral, so we figured we'd hop in here.
> 
> We shut down after a fantastic run of snowmaking because of marginal temps and humidity. Even with a system as powerful as ours, we're still at the mercy of Mother Nature when it comes to temps and humidity. If that wet bulb isn't in the right zone, no amount of water will make snow. If it was 15 degress tonight, we'd surely be blowing from top-to-bottom. After all, we're eager to show off what this new system can really do. Keep an eye out once the temps drop!



Thanks for chiming in! Sad that the temps have risen tonight!


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 13, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Apparently they are not open .....Maybe someone can fix the right side of thier Facebook page?????


They are open. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> They are open.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Not for skiing....Main Street web cam has footprints all over but no ski tracks. I did an online chat with an employee on their website and they said "In a couple weeks" . What a waste !!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 14, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> This has started to spiral, so we figured we'd hop in here.
> 
> We shut down after a fantastic run of snowmaking because of marginal temps and humidity. Even with a system as powerful as ours, we're still at the mercy of Mother Nature when it comes to temps and humidity. If that wet bulb isn't in the right zone, no amount of water will make snow. If it was 15 degress tonight, we'd surely be blowing from top-to-bottom. After all, we're eager to show off what this new system can really do. Keep an eye out once the temps drop!


Thanks for setting us straight.  The input is much appreciated.  You guys put out a fantastic opening weekend product!


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> slatham said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking you are correct. Guns have been off at Stratton since early this AM. Most likely temps. It's hard to see the guns there at night. They did have one fangun with a light setup near the mid mountain lodge that you could see on the camera.
> ...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 14, 2017)

Loon joining the party on Friday with a decent roll out of terrain:
http://www.loonmtn.com/explore/snow-conditions


----------



## slatham (Nov 14, 2017)

Daily Snow Report

Tuesday, November 14th, 2017 - 12:15 AM

BREAKING NEWS: Due to a sweet stretch of cold temperatures and our spectacular snowmaking team, we have rescheduled Opening Day 2017 - 2018 for this Friday. Current season passholders can join us even sooner on Thursday afternoon from 12pm to 4pm for first tracks. 
We plan to spin Valley House Quad for advanced skiing and riding on Snowball and Spring Fling. Sugarbush Parks plans to unveil their first set of the season on Friday. 
The snowmakers have already laid down great base-building snow on Jester, Organgrinder, Downspout, Snowball and Spring Fling at Lincoln Peak , plus Rim Run, Elbow, Looking Good and Inverness at Mt. Ellen, which opens Dec 16th. The piles outside the Valley House lodge in the base area are already 10 feet deep in spots.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 14, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Loon joining the party on Friday with a decent roll out of terrain:
> http://www.loonmtn.com/explore/snow-conditions


Nice!

Hopefully we'll get some luck from Mother Nature and it won't be rain up North on Saturday, that would put a damper on the weekend's riding/skiing.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2017)

skiberg said:


> You are probably right. At Cannon I know the Meter Read day is today. This past weekend they were only operating at like 20% efficiency because the cost to go all out was too high. That changes as of today. I imagine most resort have the same issues depending upon when they have their meter read day.



Bingo.If they went full tilt the demand multiplier is the bad guy.As most know this multiplies your usage and it made no sense to get charged many times more for the last 20+ days for a few days of full tilt.Got my pass and had my first fire of the year at Mittersill though.


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 14, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks for setting us straight.  The input is much appreciated.  You guys put out a fantastic opening weekend product!



Happy help! Glad you enjoyed opening weekend. 
We'll try to hop in a bit more as people have questions throughout the year. 

See you on the slopes!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2017)

Hunter Mountain in the Catskill is opening 
http://www.huntermtn.com/winter/snow-report/k
Hunter Mountain
MENUToggle navigation
BUY NOW & SAVE
3X CARD

PEAK PASS

LIFT TICKETS

LODGING
Snow Report
NOVEMBER 21, 2017 6:39:00 AM
 5-DAY FORECAST  EMAIL
CURRENTLY
 39°
PARTLY CLOUDY
TRAILS
4
LIFTS
2
BASE DEPTH
12-24”
PRIMARY SURFACE
Loose Granular
SNOWFALL
(PAST 48 HOURS)
0”
Web Cams

> MID-STATION CAM

> BASE CAM
PreviousNext
SECTION NAV 
1 DAY 13 HOURS 54 MINUTES 43 SECONDS
REMAIN TO GET 3 ANYTIME LIFT TICKETS FOR ONLY $149! OFFER ENDS 11/22. CLICK HERE TO BUY NOW

Daily Conditions Report
WELCOME TO OPENING DAY

Good morning skiers and riders and welcome to the 2017-2018 season! Today we'll ring in the new season with sunshine, temperatures in the 40's, and top-to-bottom skiing and riding on Hellgate, Broadway, Kennedy, and Fifth Ave, all of which have been groomed and will be serviced by the Kaatskill Flyer and D-Lift. As for our freestyle skiers and riders, the park staff surprised us with a few park features located toward the bottom of Park Ave West. Please note, today and tomorrow's terrain is for expert skiers and riders.

We plan to commence snowmaking tomorrow evening as temperatures drop and keep the guns running for as long as possible, allowing us to open additional terrain Friday through the weekend.

As for today, enjoy the first turns of the season at Hunter Mountain from 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM, warm up and refuel at the Marketplace, and say hello to your favorite bartenders at the Main Bar (if you're of age). 

See you for first chair AT 9AM - only four more seats available!

-Hunter Mountain

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## urungus (Nov 21, 2017)

Went to Okemo today to test out the newly expanded terrain in the Solitude area.  Nice conditions under bright blue skies.  Good coverage on all the open trails.  Didn’t see any bumps anywhere.  Felt like I had the entire place to myself.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2017)

urungus said:


> Went to Okemo today to test out the newly expanded terrain in the Solitude area.  Nice conditions under bright blue skies.  Good coverage on all the open trails.  Didn’t see any bumps anywhere.  Felt like I had the entire place to myself.
> 
> View attachment 22854



wow that is flat!


----------



## urungus (Nov 22, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> wow that is flat!



Yeah, Okemo isn’t known for death-defying steeps, LOL.  Photo was taken near the top of Saphire, one of their signature blue square runs.  Guess I am turning into this type of person:


----------



## mbedle (Nov 22, 2017)

I love that... LOL


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 24, 2017)

Stratton cloud yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm just going to leave this here...

Mount Snow: 181 acres, 19 trails 

Okemo: 133 acres, 20 trails

Loon: 100 acres, 16 trails

Sunday River: 93 acres, 16 trails

Stowe: 85 acres, 23 trails

Killington: 79 acres, 24 trails

Bretton: 78 acres, 9 trails

Stratton: 72 acres, 13 trails

Sugarloaf: 68 acres, 9 trails


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Nov 24, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> Mount Snow: 181 acres, 19 trails
> 
> ...






Nobody likes a braggart......


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 24, 2017)

Except that sometimes, size matters! :razz:


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 24, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Except that sometimes, size matters! :razz:



If you got it, flaunt it!


----------



## Dickc (Nov 24, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> Mount Snow: 181 acres, 19 trails
> 
> ...



Can you do something to make Mount Snow steeper?  Its a bit flat.  :>)


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 25, 2017)

Dickc said:


> Can you do something to make Mount Snow steeper?  Its a bit flat.  :>)



Our founder tried that a few years back, but for some reason the idea got turned down. 

"Considering his 10 year plan complete after only 8 years, Walt Schoenknecht pitched a new 20 year plan following the 1962-63 season. By the mid-1970s, he planned to have 21 double chairlifts, 6 gondolas, 4 tramways, and 6 trail complexes, with the capacity to handle 40,000 skiers per day. The overall estimated price tag for the development was $75-$85 million. As part of the conversation, he suggested using an atomic bomb to lower the base elevation of part of the mountain, in order to increase the vertical drop and to provide a western bowl skiing experiance like he had experienced at Vail."


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 25, 2017)

At least Mt Snow does not exaggerate their trail ratings. And I think Snowdance was downgraded from blue to green. Opposite of what a lot of places do to make it look like they have tons of expert terrain.

And the only <><> at Mt Snow definitely deserves the rating. They could probably call Little Steep a double too if they wanted to.


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 25, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> At least Mt Snow does not exaggerate their trail ratings. And I think Snowdance was downgraded from blue to green. Opposite of what a lot of places do to make it look like they have tons of expert terrain.
> 
> And the only <><> at Mt Snow definitely deserves the rating. They could probably call Little Steep a double too if they wanted to.



We actually cut that trail in half with Snowdance being green and Snowdance Pitch being blue. This when paired with the green trail N.E. Time gives beginners a green option off our our Canyon Express Quad.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 25, 2017)

It's just not the same without the Mixing Bowl double clanging away in the background


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2017)

MountSnow said:


> Our founder tried that a few years back, but for some reason the idea got turned down.
> 
> "Considering his 10 year plan complete after only 8 years, Walt Schoenknecht pitched a new 20 year plan following the 1962-63 season. By the mid-1970s, he planned to have 21 double chairlifts, 6 gondolas, 4 tramways, and 6 trail complexes, with the capacity to handle 40,000 skiers per day. The overall estimated price tag for the development was $75-$85 million. As part of the conversation, he suggested using an atomic bomb to lower the base elevation of part of the mountain, in order to increase the vertical drop and to provide a western bowl skiing experiance like he had experienced at Vail."



I like his style. Now that's big thinking.


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 27, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I like his style. Now that's big thinking.



There are no bad ideas in brainstorming...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow! They are in expansion mode....


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Wow! They are in expansion mode....



You know it! We'll be back in action again as well once the temps drop back off.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 28, 2017)

Magic Mountain in the game!


----------



## MountSnow (Nov 30, 2017)

WoodCore said:


> Magic Mountain in the game!
> 
> Love those guys!


----------



## slatham (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the pics woodcore they are beautiful. Great to see Magic showing off (ha get it) their new fire power!


----------

